# finish for birch ply



## clk230 (8 Oct 2010)

i'm making a nice multi layered plinth for a turntable and i'm looking for a clear durable finish any ideas ??


----------



## yetloh (8 Oct 2010)

It doesn't sound like something that is going to get a lot of wear, so your choice is wide. If you want the finish to add minimal colour then a water borne lacquer would do a good job. Alternatively, blonde shellac is quick and easy and can be cut back to a lovely silky sheen. The last option I would suggest is pre-catalysed melamine lacquer. This is very hard wearing and can be applied by brush over small areas. You can build up a finish quickly, then cut it back as for shellac.

You could also use an oil finish but these tend to have a yellowing effect on pale wood.

Jim


----------



## clk230 (8 Oct 2010)

thanks for the reply i'd like a nice deep clear glass like finish .


----------



## yetloh (10 Oct 2010)

If you want the ultimate in clarity, then a water-borne finish is not the answer. They all have some obscuring effect because thay lack clarity; this has the effect of taking away some of the visual "life" of the wood. 

If you want a glass-like finish (by which I assume you mean high gloss) I think your best choices are either pre-cat lacquer or shellac. 

Really good surface preparation will be vital. Start with 120 grit paper and go through the grades to 400. This is best done by hand using a cork block. Most sanders have a rubber or foam platten which tends to result in more wood being removed near the edges giving a slight cushioning effect on the surfaces. This will be very obvious with a high gloss finish and spoil the surface and edge crispness which I am sure you will want. Even doing it by hand, you will need to be careful to avoid rounding. 

You won't get a really flat high gloss finish straight grom the brush so will need to flat it and then polish. Apply several coats to get some thickness of finish then cut it back. I do the initial flatting with a cabinet scraper (use a light touch) which will remove undulations quickly then go through the grades of paper from 320 up to 1500. You can carry on up to 4000 if you get some Abralon which is used in the motor finishing business. The higher grades - from 600 up are best done with wet and dry paper used wet with white spirit as a lubricant. depending on where you stop with the abrasives you can finish off with T Cut (from Halfords) and metal polish. Throughout this process you will need to be very careful not to rub through the finish particularly on the corners. This is why it is important to start with a good thickness of finish. 

Good luck and why not post some pics of the finished article.

Jim


----------



## AnselmFraser (11 Oct 2010)

Its a difficult job, pay someone to professionally spray it for you,just choose the exact fiish you want from one of their sample boards.

Anselm.


----------



## clk230 (29 Oct 2010)

i went for normal spray laquer in the end from my local car spares shop ,pleased with the finish although wheni do my speakers i'm going to invest in a compressor.
http://s380.photobucket.com/albums/oo24 ... turntable/


----------



## Titus A Duxass (30 Oct 2010)

That looks good.
My tip for the next one - epoxy resin.
Epoxy gives a really deep glass like finish although it does need protecting from UV if it's for outside.


----------



## clk230 (30 Oct 2010)

how easy is epoxy resin to apply ?

the next one is going tobe a belt drive


----------



## yetloh (30 Oct 2010)

Nice work, very sharp.

Jim


----------



## forgotten (31 Oct 2010)

i like the idea..... nice work..


----------

